# 11th Annual Smith Point Fishing Tournament



## captredneck (Mar 28, 2007)

Saturday Auggust 18th,2012
Entry Fee $30.00 per person Live or artificial baits
Weigh in between 3:00pm-4:00pm
Location Smith point Volunteer fire dept
Largest stringer-3 trout (only 1 above 25")
1st
2nd
3rd 
Largest stringer- 2 reds (20"-28") no oversized reds
1st
2nd
3rd
For entry form email [email protected]
Largest trout pot-$10.00 per person
Largest Red pot -$10.00 per person

Please no guides-Amateur only
Calcutta-Friday Aug 17th @ 6:00pm Smith Point VFD Building


----------



## LLcoolJ (Apr 12, 2007)

*tournement*

what are the areas that you can fish and what 1st, 2nd and 3rd place prize.


----------



## captredneck (Mar 28, 2007)

You can fish the Galvaston bay complex.
Prize money depends on how many people enter the tourament.


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll be using dead shrimp on the bottom!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Me too!


----------

